# Boltttttt



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

this guys amazing :O http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/be...s?slug=ap-ath-trackandfield&prov=ap&type=lgns

DESTROYED.... this guys seems invincible


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Missed it... He seemed to be doing amazing in qualifying. He did loike 9.92 after letting off with like a few meters to go... Doesnt surprise me much


----------

